# 80V on a 72V ZAPI H2 ?



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Those controller where never known for being tough, especially if it had regen. I would not recommend taking one over its rated nameplate voltage. A 72 volt controller should be good for supplying motor power at up to 75 volts (6, 12 volt lead acid batteries fully charged and lightly loaded) and withstand anything under 100 volts while the pack is charging and the controller is off. Anything outside those ranges greatly increases the chances of letting the magic smoke out.


----------



## Rok Kocevar (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply EV fun. I have a prius battery on the other end so i can configure it to any voltage. Right now i have the 28 cells wired in 8x3p + 1x4p, fully charged 67V. I made a mistake here becouse i thought i can charge a prius ni-mh cell ( 7,4V nominal ) to 8,3V. Now i have to rewire it to 9x3p + 1 cell to get 73V. That should make the controller happy!


----------

